# Freud SD606 Dado set - Tradeoffs



## hootr

thanks for the info
i've been drooling over these for a while and watching for a review
i don't trust the ones posted by the dealers


----------



## PurpLev

looks very convenient. how is the outer cutter change it's width? is it using a wobble dado concept? or does it have interlocking teeth with it's neighboring cutter blades that make the cutting area wider/narrower when moved sideways?

thanks for the post.


----------



## richgreer

It has sufficient overlap with the neighboring cutter it expands by a plate on the inside of the cutter progressing outward. It is as if you were using shims and placing all of the shims between the outer cutter and the one next to it.

I've never expanded the dial-a-width beyond 22 clicks (there are 28 clicks to get to the limit). I have never seen any gap develop.

b.t.w - Many years ago I had that wobbler dado blade. It was a pain.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Thanks for posting.
So, is there any way to cut a dados for 1/4" ply which is 7/32" actual size ?


----------



## richgreer

Yea, this dado set will cut a minimum size of 7/32 of an inch. You use the inner cutter, the outer cutter and zero clicks on the dial-a-width.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Thanks Rich. Freud's quality can't be beat. the only blades I use.


----------



## richgreer

I will agree that the best blades have a name that begins with "F". Some will say "Forest" and others will say "Freud". They are both very good but I am not willing to say which of the 2 is the best.


----------



## knotscott

Rich - Congrats on your new dado set, and thanks for a really well written and objective review. I much prefer reading about the realistic strengths and weaknesses that all products have, as opposed to just hearing how much you love it. I love my tools too (and my wife & family), but none of that is very helpful to any of you! There are realistic tradeoffs with every design, and it's helpful to others to hear about them. Great job!


----------

